# Bipalium (flatworm) identification help



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, I officially need to put my "blinders" on at night, as I really don't need this type of excitement before going to bed.... I was walking past one of my vivariums (been up and running for several months)--and saw something crawling on the front glass. Definitely a flatworm--but the question is what species?

Here's some pics:

Scale Reference:








Dorsal Side:








Ventral Side:








Trying to figure out if this is a Bipalium kewense (eats earthworms--gets HUGE), or Bipalium vagum (eats snails--needs to stay). 

Anyone with a positive ID, please post!


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

PS--I forgot to add--this creature is currently residing in a container w/some moist soil--awaiting proper identification to determine whether it will die or get sent into the garden to eat snails....


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know a while lot about flatworms, but to me, it looks like Bipalium vagum, because of the single stripe going down the middle of the dorsal. I believe the Bipalium kewense have two stripes.


----------

